# Wifi Analyzer app



## balanga (Jun 22, 2018)

I have a handy Wifi Analyzer app for my Android tablet. Does anything similar exist for FreeBSD?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jun 22, 2018)

net-mgmt/wifimgr
net-mgmt/kismet
Such things are easy to look up yourself, you know.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 22, 2018)

I've used net-mgmt/kismet several times on my 32bit FreeBSD box, it's nice.

The right tool for the right job. It depends on what you're looking to do.


----------



## balanga (Jun 23, 2018)

drhowarddrfine said:


> net-mgmt/wifimgr
> net-mgmt/kismet
> Such things are easy to look up yourself, you know.



It's often useful to know what other people recommend.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jun 23, 2018)

balanga said:


> It's often useful to know what other people recommend.


That's not what you asked.


----------



## Minbari (Jun 23, 2018)

balanga said:


> I have a handy Wifi Analyzer app for my Android tablet. Does anything similar exist for FreeBSD?


net/wireshark


----------



## balanga (Jul 19, 2018)

Actually, I have a feeling that no one who replied has ever used an app like the Android based Wifi Analyzer I mentioned in my first post...

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.farproc.wifi.analyzer&hl=en_GB


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 19, 2018)

It is on my phone.


----------



## Minbari (Jul 19, 2018)

balanga said:


> Actually, I have a feeling that no one who replied has ever used an app like the Android based Wifi Analyzer I mentioned in my first post...
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.farproc.wifi.analyzer&hl=en_GB


A similar app like that from Android doesn't exist on FreeBSD, only on GNU/Linux: LinSSID. Maybe you can port it on FreeBSD.


----------

